# Dogs



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

notice how a dog can tell one alot about the owner? i have a 3 month old black lab:Black. we both can be very destructive and can get in peoples gluteus maximus alot! :twisted: what about you?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a Border Collie dog who likes other dogs :roll: Nope I'll buck the rule there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 10 year old Yorkshire Terrier called Bonnie. In general I'm not such a fan of small dogs - I prefer bigger ones with whom I can roll about with but when I got her a tiny dog was all I was allowed and I dare say that Bonnie is the exception to this rule anyway - she's fabulous, and very, *very* spoilt!


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a very small boss who has 4 very large ridgebacks. It is hightly amusing to watch them walk her. but i guess they are all quite soppy (both boss and dogs) so size isn't everything...


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Julie said:


> I have a 10 year old Yorkshire Terrier called Bonnie. In general I'm not such a fan of small dogs - I prefer bigger ones with whom I can roll about with but when I got her a tiny dog was all I was allowed and I dare say that Bonnie is the exception to this rule anyway - she's fabulous, and very, *very* spoilt!


----------



## ndjs (Jun 3, 2007)

My girlfriend (and I kinda adopted her, haha) have a beautiful Siberian Husky. I'll get some pics up when I get home from class.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am owned by a three-year old dalmatian girl who loves other dogs just like me, enjoys cycling with me and is very diplomatic. She hates conflicts and brawls. Since I also have a company of an 11 year old dachshund who is always grumpy and enjoys some dogs' scandals (that's why his permanent residence is in the country with in-laws), I can compare these two personalities and safely assume that ... all dogs are wonderful people!


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a 4 yr old St Bernard named lucy. she is a teddy bear. thinks she is a lap dog.

also have a 14 yr old cocker spaniel named sherlock. his name is quite fitting as he is a mystery. he has had a stroke and used to have seizures all the time. half his face is paralyzed from the stroke. its really a mystery how is still living. i like to call him the dog that time forgot


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

The real 'dog that time forgot' is our 23-year old part wolf, part 'god knows what' who also lives in the country with the old dachshund. He is big, black and well respected in the dogs' society. However, he had not been very lucky. His real owner passed away years ago and he came to our house as thin as a rake. He was 11 at that time. Since he has been living a very free, almost wolf-like life (free spirit) plus getting the best treatment and food (plus the respect), he has managed to remain a very handsome dog gentleman. He is partly blind, partly deaf, and sadly, lame now, but we love him!


----------



## ndjs (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's my girlfriend's Siberian Husky. She's not as mean as she looks. 












She even crosses her legs!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have 3 female miniature pinschers, a dobermann and a mutt(family tree never known). The more dogs in my house, the crazier it gets.:roll: Heaven knows one of the min pins is pregnant for the first time.:blink: Good grief! She's taking lessons from her mother who bred four times already. I don't want to bear another year full of puppies barking loudly and ripping my slippers and everything else.:shock:

Don't get me wrong. I still like them but I never like to drown myself in a house full of puppies messing up my things.:quiet:


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

ndjs said:


> Here's my girlfriend's Siberian Husky. She's not as mean as she looks.
> 
> 
> > Stunning looking mate.  I once had a Samoid, very closly related I think, but he bit everything that moved so he had to go.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 10 year old Yorkshire Terrier called Bonnie. In general I'm not such a fan of small dogs - I prefer bigger ones with whom I can roll about with but when I got her a tiny dog was all I was allowed and I dare say that Bonnie is the exception to this rule anyway - she's fabulous, and very, *very* spoilt!


AWWWWW...to cute. i have always wanted one. they are my favorite!

we have a chocolate lab, and she is a big old thing. doing reshearch on the internet i found there are american labs and english lab. same dog just built differently. i believe she is the english bread one.


----------



## ndjs (Jun 3, 2007)

Daz said:


> ndjs said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my girlfriend's Siberian Husky. She's not as mean as she looks.
> ...


Thanks.  I believe they are closely related. I'm just curious how big this husky (Bella, it's Spanish for beautiful) is going to get. She's 10 months old there.


----------



## Witchery (May 21, 2007)

I have a great little ShihTzu named Scoot and he doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He also is everywhere I am and loves going for drives. Recently, the dog from next door's house has kinda moved in. She is a little West Highland Terrier named Tulsa and hates being home alone. The neighbour on the other side has a Whippet and a Golden Retriever and when they escape they seem to end up at my place. I am just a softie, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Julie's Yorik Bonnie is adorable! Is she as sweet as she looks?

Also, lovely husky! Elegant and self-confident. How old is she? We have ona at obedience classes - a boy. He is doing very well, a fast learner.


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the last pic of my Sam, taken about a week ago, who passed away yesterday. He was about 14 (pretty good for a King Charles Cavalier spaniel) and not much was working any more, and he just forgot to wake up one morning... Much loved and missed, but he had a good innings.










He did fit the pattern of dogs like owners, not too bright, very soppy and just a little bit lazy.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

How sad! 

But dog's life is just so short. Sam was blessed with good owners.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

he looks cute in that pic.
sorry for the loss.


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the sympathy folks, appreciated.


----------



## bolty (Sep 1, 2006)

hears mine


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I wondered when you were going to post yours Shane - I love the last pic


----------



## bolty (Sep 1, 2006)

got'A take over a dog thread! you no me lol

more
BOYCE Cane Corso









Dexter Am. Bull dog









Harvy Stafford









Ruby Ban Dog (MIX)


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

bolty said:


> BOYCE Cane Corso


Knocked unconscious by the smell, no doubt :tongue:


----------



## bolty (Sep 1, 2006)

you no-it lol


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

well my dog dont loo as tuff as the others before but he will have to do.
he is a 10 mounth old yorkshire terrior


----------



## bolty (Sep 1, 2006)

derbyno1 said:


> well my dog dont loo as tuff as the others before but he will have to do.
> he is a 10 mounth old yorkshire terrior


they may look TUFF but them little yorkshires are a hairy ball of fire, if something bothers them most of them will let something no about it!

they are a cool little dog, you can have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

My spoiled rotten, cant live without being in your lap, will do anything for a slice of cheese, and sleeps in the Wife's chair...Tri-Color Beagle
Harley:


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

[/quote]

looks like hes not ready to give up the spot


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

LOL...That's his "I just got woke up for a picture for absolutely no good reason...and someones gonna pay" look :lol:


I have a question...Like Harley above...
How many of these dogs were Rescued from a shelter or someone that could'nt take care of them??


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Melissa and Mirta! Yes Mirta, she is a sweet as she looks - sometimes too sweet for her own good because I spoil her so badly and them she sometimes doesn;t behave because she knows she'll get away with it and I don't blame her one bit - it's my fault because I can't being myself to give her a row, LOL! Lucky that she's so small - it wouldn't do to have a big dog running riot doing whatever it pleased!  

Everyones dogs are so lovely! Bolty I love your Bull Terrier - I've always loved this breed: something about the way their faces are so ugly that they're actually really cute. I hope you know what I mean by this and don;t take offence.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine is the smallest of the trio. And the cutest :wink:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's my girl, Keya, Queensland mix.








Enjoying herself in the summer sun.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They're cute.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Is Queensland some kind of terrier? I have never heard of this breed.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Queensland, aka Australian Cattle Dog or Blue Heeler.


----------



## tigger (May 12, 2007)

My dog Jake in his favourite position...









My hubby's dog Sam...


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

They're all gorgeous, almost as gorgeous as my Bonnie! :lol: 

Bonnie celebrated her 10th birthday recently, I still think she looks like a wee baby!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

tangy said:


> notice how a dog can tell one alot about the owner? i have a 3 month old black lab:Black. we both can be very destructive and can get in peoples gluteus maximus alot! :twisted: what about you?


Quite the opposite actually, lol. I love dogs, and she hates them, lol. Well, I should say she's extremely fearful of them. lol
Here's my Betty..... Yes, another Blue Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i don't have a dog,use to when we were kids 
anyway just wanted to say you guys have some 
cute dogs.
slinkys....sorry to read sam passed away.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Australian Cattle Dogs are wonderful!


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Just gotta new Jack Russell Terrier! She's so tiny(4 weeks old).Pics comin'a soon!!!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

tangy said:


> Just gotta new Jack Russell Terrier! She's so tiny(4 weeks old).Pics comin'a soon!!!


Why so young? Is she a rescue?

Look forward to some photos.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

We just got a Boston Terrier, a little female. I would get busy training her, but she's too busy.......training us.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

herefishy said:


> We just got a Boston Terrier, a little female. I would get busy training her, but she's too busy.......training us.


I know that feeling very well. :lol: 

Saw her photos in the other thread you made - she's gorgeous!


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Back to basics->excuse the poor quality :lol: 
Here she is. A 4 week JRT. Dunno Julie my mom(who always says no to new animals especially dogs and cats) brought her home. It struck me wierd but from what she tells me ,yes, a rescue. Mom got naming rights and named her Manchita(spanish term for spot in a female kinda way  )
















My sister brought her dog over for the night so I shall include her. She was found in the middle of a field at a VERY young age. I can tell she has some terrier in her tho I am no dog expert so thats not my final answer. Anyone wanna tell me(if possible from all the blur) :wink:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Manchita is absolutely adorable! I can see why your mom fell in love with her. Your sister's dog is a cutie-pie too.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's gorgeous Tangy! Looks a bit older than 4 weeks, but then the only dogs we've bred have been Yorkshire Terriers, they probably develop at different ages.

interesting name as well, suits her.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what an adorable little puppy.
your sisters dog look cute too.
i don't have a dog,but i simply love little ones like that.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

i have two doggies: cleo a rotti and bud a border collie/german shepherd mix









this is my brother holding bud








bud being cute








cleo








clep being cute

they are both adorable but bud is sick with a hemophilia type disease and cleo is getting old and rottis dont have the best of hips


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Thnx guys!
Those are awesome dogs meg! BTW 2nd pic- do u guys celebrate halloween all year long?LOL.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful dogs Meg. Sorry to hear that they aren't keeping too great


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

haha... my 3-year old boxer/pit bull mix, billy, is a big baby just like his mom. 










and my 4-year old son, jack, loves him too.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

those are all really cute dogs! i love dogs, cant get enough of them! i have 2 dogs at my house. they are super active which is ok for us becuase we have 42 acres of land that they run around on. here are some pics.









this is our german shepard/chow mix.









his name is buddy.









this one is Bella. she is buddy's duaghter.









we taught her how to do agility and she is really really good at it now.

i know these arent dogs but i just thought i might as well introduce the rest of the family.
this one is named Peek (my little sister picked the name)

















this is sweetie. we have an older cat, jazz, that looks just like her.









we also have 8 horses but i didnt want to put a pic of each one and take up more room than i already am. if you would like to see them just ask and i'll post more pics. their names are splendor, midnight, happy, portia, shila, tess, trinny, and george.
i also have a 29 gal tank. hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

tangy said:


> 2nd pic- do u guys celebrate halloween all year long?LOL.


that pic was from early november, so those are rotting pumpkins from halloween


everyone has such cute dogs! i dont kno what i would do without mine... even though i have other pets lol


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

same with me. even though i have horses cats fish and other animals i would go crazy if i didnt have my dogs. :lol:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

You have really lovely animals crazy4fish! I love the picture of the cat


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome dogs everyone! I love the horses crazy4fish, I rode one late December and I fell clear on my butt as soon as it started running :lol:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks. and dont feel bad tangy, i have been riding for years and have fallen off a good number of times! :lol: one time i was riding and the horse shook to get dust off of it and it shook so hard i fell right off!  it was really funny! but i have learned a lesson each time i fell off. any way now i've gotten good enough to ride bareback(and stay on lol!). its really fun once you get the hang of it. here are a few more pics. :wink: 









this is George. he is the only boy out of all 8 horses. (dont feel bad for him, he loves flirting with all the gals lol!)









this is shila. she was the first baby born on our farm.








this is shila as a baby isnt she cute!








this is tess or tessy. she was the second baby born on our farm.








this is trinny. she was the third baby born on the farm. but when she was born she looked like...








this.








this is splendor. she is the mother of shila, tess, and trinny.








this is midnight.








this is portia. she is pregnant and due in april!








and this is my horse happy.(real name happy hour)it isnt a great pic of her but i couldnt find too many others.
hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful horses! Must be really great to watch them grow up and develop from foals to horses.

Makes me really miss mine.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

LLOVELY DOGS, HORSES AND OTHER RESPECTABLE CREATURES! Thank you for posting! There's an impression that all these animals are happy!

The horses sparkle with beauty! Do you have more?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i have more pics that i can share if that is what you mean.  









this is happy again. unfortunately she has her eyes closed.








this one is much much much better.  








i dont mean to brag but i love this pic of george. it makes him look so nice. :mrgreen: 








this is portia(the pregnant one)and so is the one below.
















i like this one of midnight too.








this is shila(when she had her winter coat)








thats splendor in front.








trinny as a baby and buddy.
and last but not least tessy!








hope you like these as much as the last ones.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful horse pics! I miss my horses so much. I love the pic of George too. Is he an Arabian?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks.  actually george is a Morgan. all of our horses are morgans. 8) what kind of horses did you used to have? how many?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a Morgan/Arabian. We also had Thoroughbreds, a Tennessee Walker, a Welsh/Hackney pony and a mix breed named Marshmallow (I think she had some Quarter Horse in her). My sisters and I all had horses when we were growing up (my brothers had motorcycles lol).

Maybe we should start a horsey thread! lol


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

sounds like you had quite the mix! we should start a horse thread. we've kinda taken over the dog one. lol! :wink:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

We really should.

I only have one photo of my horse before she died, and it's not a digital photo so I can't post it. She wasn't any particular breed, but we think she had some arab in her. Was a beautiful chestnut colour with a thick blaze, many don't like a thick blaze but i think it suited her. My mum was a great showjumper when she was younger and so that's how I got into horses, but i only ever wanted to treck about - was never interested in competition.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i'll start a horse one in "off topic disscusions" :wink: talk to you there!


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Incredibly lovely pictures! And not only George, by the way. Is that girl - you? 

I've read about the Morgan in a book - it's a fantastic breed. Looks elegant too. We do not own horses, but my daughter goes to the stables to ride. 

It's a good idea to start a horse thread!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

we did start a horse thread if you are looking for it. and yes that is me, 1 or 2 years ago.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

2 pics of Manchita. She has grown fast.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

She is so adorable!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Tangy, is Manchita a Jack Russell?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

oui monsieur, purebred Jack Russel


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

She's a beautiful wee thing Tange. Here's Evie - she's part border collie part labrador...


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable Kate! What age is she?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome dog kate.  Im gonna randomly guess an age here. 2 months?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Ha - close! She's 7 weeks now


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Close enough. Wheres my prize? :twisted:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

she is so cute!


----------

